# Lab Rat - let's get weird



## vigilante398 (Feb 11, 2022)

This was an idea I breadboarded about 5 years ago and after a few revisions over the years I think it's finally done. It's a Rat tuned for a rich low end response (most of my customers are bassists), diode clipping options (1N4148/LEDs/none), baxandall tonestack, and the JFET output buffer has been replaced by a 12AX7 gainstage and cathode follower (buffer). High voltage provided by SMPS which is all SMT parts hidden on the bottom of the board, signal path is all carbon comp resistors and Mallory film caps. Because mojo. Enclosure is UV print over raw aluminum and covered in sparkly clear powdercoat. It sounds great on guitar, but it completely blows me away on bass.

And you'll have to excuse the lack of knobs, I was so busy playing the thing that I ran out of time. I'll get some knobs on it and get better pictures tonight.


----------



## temol (Feb 11, 2022)

Interesting idea, nice work (as always). Any samples?


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 11, 2022)

temol said:


> Interesting idea, nice work (as always). Any samples?


I'm not much of a player, I have a friend that's going to be recording some demos in a couple weeks. I'll see if I can get a rough clip together sometime before that. I have a list of things people have been asking to hear, I should probably just take a night off building and record some stuff


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 11, 2022)

This is awesome @vigilante398 - I would love to know more about designing overdrive circuits using tubes. I’m sure I wouldn’t be the only one that would love to read about your design process!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 11, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> This is awesome @vigilante398 - I would love to know more about designing overdrive circuits using tubes. I’m sure I wouldn’t be the only one that would love to read about your design process!


Seconded


----------



## jimilee (Feb 11, 2022)

Damn, I could even get a a day before someone topped mine! Hats off to you, I’d love to hear how it sounds.


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 11, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> This is awesome @vigilante398 - I would love to know more about designing overdrive circuits using tubes. I’m sure I wouldn’t be the only one that would love to read about your design process!





Harry Klippton said:


> Seconded


That's a bit of a rabbit hole  But I could organize some ramblings sometime and share some of the tools I use.


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## fig (Feb 11, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> That's a bit of a rabbit hole  But I could organize some ramblings sometime and share some of the tools I use.



Looking forward to it! I hear there's an up and coming podcast looking for celebs to interview as well.


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 11, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> The boneyard 2.0? Is this town big enough for two sheriffs? I need to pick gang colors and association now. @vigilante398  can we be bloods?


I mean we totally can, but he's been doing this longer than I have I think, maybe I can be the deputy  This town should be big enough I think.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Feb 11, 2022)

I dunno guys, @vigilante398 didn't _say_ his pedals sound better without clips either


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 11, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I dunno guys, @vigilante398 didn't _say_ his pedals sound better without clips either


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 12, 2022)

Call me _bias _but everything sounds better through a tube… awesome job @vigilante398 ! Man this thing checks just about every box I can think of for a dirt pedal.   🙌🔥🔥🔥🤘


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks great! Are you using a cnc for the vents?


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 12, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Looks great! Are you using a cnc for the vents?


Yup, I suck at hand drilling so I use CNC for all my milling and drilling. Lets me do things I can't do by hand and also gives a lot more consistency from box to box.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 12, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> Yup, I suck at hand drilling so I use CNC for all my milling and drilling. Lets me do things I can't do by hand and also gives a lot more consistency from box to box.


The vent design you use is pretty cool it looks killer


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 12, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> This is awesome @vigilante398 - I would love to know more about designing overdrive circuits using tubes. I’m sure I wouldn’t be the only one that would love to read about your design process!





Harry Klippton said:


> Seconded





fig said:


> Looking forward to it! I hear there's an up and coming podcast looking for celebs to interview as well.


I was bored tonight 






						Tubes 101 - Intro to Tube Preamp Design
					

Hi there! I had a couple requests to talk about my design process for tube preamps, so figured I would write up a super boring guide with way too many words and way too many pictures. I’m going to be using a lot of resources from https://www.ampbooks.com/mobile/amplifier-calculators/ which has...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 13, 2022)

fig said:


> Looking forward to it! I hear there's an up and coming podcast looking for celebs to interview as well.


Yeah, speaking of that...@vigilante398 would you be interested in coming on? No doubt we could have some interesting conversations about tube drives and more.


----------



## vigilante398 (Feb 13, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Yeah, speaking of that...@vigilante398 would you be interested in coming on? No doubt we could have some interesting conversations about tube drives and more.


Totally


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 13, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> Totally


I’ll hit ya up sometime soon. Still getting everything together for it. 👍😁


----------

